

Where has your dollar bill been? - natasham25
http://www.wheresgeorge.com/

======
chippy
This website has been around since the early days of the internet. Like, pre-
1st bubble, exploding whale days.

------
waterlesscloud
This screams for an app that does OCR on the serial numbers.

------
Kwpolska
Not on a blank page.

